

Ask HN: Favorite site for finding new js libraries, frameworks, db stuff, etc? - edwardunknown

I used to love browsing del.icio.us for jquery plugins back in the day and love http://www.functionn.in/ but he hasn't been updating it much lately.<p>HN is great but all the industry insider stuff is a time sink for me and I'm trying to avoid using the computer unless I feel like it's for something productive.<p>Do you have a favorite go-to site for finding cool new programming and design tools?
======
HarshaThota
<http://www.unheap.com/>

<http://microjs.com/>

<http://www.jsdb.io/>

------
kthomas360
<http://www.codepen.io> <http://www.badassjs.com> <http://www.dzone.com>

------
MarkIceberg
dailyjs.com

------
jstanley
news.ycombinator.com

~~~
edwardunknown
I wish it had a "cooltools" section or something, as it is even using the
search function there's a lot of unrelated stuff you have to sift through.

